# Spyware aufm Rechner...was nun?



## StrangeBeatz (22. Februar 2005)

Hab n grosses Problem. Und zwar als ich gestern nachhause gekommen bin hatte ich auf einmal diesen Text als Hintergrundbild in meinem Windows:


  <table style="border: 1px dashed gray;" onclick="window.open('http://www.topantispyware.com/overview.php?131');" height="470" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="640"> <tbody> <tr> <td valign="top" bgcolor="black"> <table width="640"> <tbody> <tr><td>*WARNING!*</td></tr> <tr> <td>*YOU'RE IN  DANGER!*</td></tr></tbody></table>

*ALL YOU DO WITH COMPUTER IS STORED FOREVER IN YOUR HARD DISK. WHEN YOU VISIT SITES, SEND EMAILS... ALL YOUR ACTIONS ARE LOGGED. AND IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO REMOVE THEM WITH STANDARD TOOLS. YOUR DATA IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR FORENSICS. AND IN SOME CASES FOR YOUR BOSS, YOUR FRIENDS, YOUR WIFE, YOUR CHILDREN.*

 Every site you or somebody or even something, like spyware, opened in your browser, with all images, and all downloaded and maybe later removed movies or mp3 songs - ARE STILL THERE  and could broke your life!

*SECURE  YOURSELF RIGHT NOW!
 REMOVE ALL SPYWARE FROM YOUR PC!*


 </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table cellpadding="10" width="100%" bgcolor="gray"> <tbody> <tr> <td align="center">Removal  instructions</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> 

 Dann hab ich mir sofort AntiVir runtergezogen und die Festplatte vond den infizierten Dateien befreit ABER das Hintergrundbild ist immer noch da und ich krieg es nicht weg.
  Bitte dringendst um Hilfe....
  Danke im voraus


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Februar 2005)

Was heisst, du kriegst es nicht weg? Was passiert denn, wenn du die Desktopeinstellungen aufrufst? Sind da keine anderen Hintergrundbilder mehr verfügbar? Oder ausgegraut? Ein paar mehr Infos wären fein.


----------



## StrangeBeatz (22. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich die Desktopeinstellungen aufrufe und die Hintergrundbilder aufrufen will schliesst sich das Fenster von alleine...
 Wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre seh ich noch meinen Originalhintergrundbild anstelle des komischen Bildes. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das Ding wegbekomm....verzweifel...


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. Februar 2005)

Lad dir mal Spybot und vielleicht AdAware runter und lass sie drüberlaufen. Wenns dann immer noch ist, schau mal, ob irgendwelche dir unbekannten verdächtigen Prozesse laufen. Beende Sie und probiers nochmal zu ändern.


----------



## StrangeBeatz (22. Februar 2005)

So. Hab Spybot drübergejagt und er hat nix (mehr) gefunden aber das Ding ist immer noch da und die Eigenschaften kann ich auch nur aufrufen wenn ich auf dem Desktop nach ganz außen geh ansonsten zeigt er mir nur Funktionen wie Websavings, Verweisseiten und Ähnliche Seiten u.ä. an...
 Was für verdächtige Prozesse wären denn das zum Beispiel die du meinst?
 (Ich krieg hier noch die Krise...)


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. Februar 2005)

Du könntest noch das hier probieren.
Ich meine einfach Prozesse, die einen komischen Namen haben...


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Februar 2005)

Sonst könntest du auch mal probieren, mit msconfig alles ausm Autostart rauszuschmeissen und dann Stück für Stück wieder reintun, um zu sehen, welcher Prozess es ist. (Ich weiss nicht, ob das wirklich geht - hab nicht so Erfahrung mit Spyware & Co.)


----------



## StrangeBeatz (23. Februar 2005)

Hab eben den SpywareNuker drübergezogen und er hat den Virus oder watimmerdasist der den Desktop betrifft erkannt.....nur um ihn zu löschen muss ich die Vollversion für 39 Dollar kaufen  :-(
 Kennt jemand ein Freeware Programm welches mein Problem nicht nur erkennt sonder auch beseitigt?


----------



## Ultraflip (16. März 2005)

Auch wenn Die Hilfe etwas spät kommt ... Das Ding heißt spoolsrv32.exe (*nicht spoolsv*) und ist in C:/Windows/System32 ... Einfaches löschen wird nicht funktionieren, also ...

- Gesicherter Modus laden
- mit HiJackThis! scannen und die Registry Einträge von dem Ding löschen
- Das Exe-File löschen
- Neu Starten

Der Hintergrund ist immernoch als Active Desktop eingestellt ... falls Linksklick immernoch nicht funktioniert, probier es ganz oben am Rand oder unten ... meisten lässt sich Windows austricksen ... ;o)

Dann Eigenschaften -> Desktop -> Desktop anpassen -> Web -> Und den Security Eintrag (oder was auch immer sonst da drinn steht) löschen ... fertig!

Danach noch Leichenbeseitigung von Leeren Ordnern o. Ä.

Ich hab das Ding gestern auch bei nem Bekannten vom Rechner gejagt ... Mit AntiVir und Spybot war nix zu machen ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

